# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Has anyone used WFN or Wellness Fitness Nutrition products?

## Pohjolainen

I was searching around in my area last looking for other options so I don't have all my eggs in one basket and came across this stuff. Took one bottle of prop from WFN and it seemed to be a good product. Also had a friend of mine's GF took some of there Anavar and it seemed to be a good product as well. Opinions would be greatly appreciated........

----------


## NACH3

I stuck with their deca , and cyp and it was good! That's some high concentration prop 200mg/ml... And especially tren a at 200mg/ml(I'd be weary of this) usually prop is hard hold at 150mg/ml(I have seen 200mg/ml but it was home brew) and tren a I've never seen at that concentration(75/$ 100mg/ml) 

I have heard others say their tren was gtg! Labmax it(it'll tell you what's in there but not he much!

Try a search in the search bar of WFN... There's some other threads too...

----------


## Pohjolainen

Since I got these bottles I have not been able to find this high of dose on the WFN website again. So maybe the were advertising as 200mg/ml but people were contradicting them so they decided to bring the doses back down to what you normally see for prop and tren A.

----------


## Mp859

Seem some decent and some bunk products from this lab. If a lab is actively out searching for clientele, something is off.

----------


## almostgone

They are a little too public, IMO. Not knocking their quality, it just seems weird that a "HRT" clinic is also selling heavy cycles and 'drol, var, etc.

----------


## Fabius Camillus

> I stuck with their deca , and cyp and it was good! That's some high concentration prop 200mg/ml... And especially tren a at 200mg/ml(I'd be weary of this) usually prop is hard hold at 150mg/ml(I have seen 200mg/ml but it was home brew) and tren a I've never seen at that concentration(75/$ 100mg/ml)
> 
> I have heard others say their tren was gtg! Labmax it(it'll tell you what's in there but not he much!
> 
> Try a search in the search bar of WFN... There's some other threads too...


That's a common misconception about suspending compounds. Prop can hold at 200 plus with the right excipents. I minored in Chem. Wasn't top of my class but I new my way around. I found a lot of what I needed in Russia to compound a lot of high dose anabolics for our world. But again there's a lot of crooks so I suppose I would be wierry myself

----------


## Jackedrabbit81

I use their gear. first off I'm not a rep. Anyway I've been using their gear for a year now with no complaints. All their testosterone products are good . their tren e is good. Masteron is good. Their dbol is good. I personally could care less about how public they are or if they accept credit cards blah blah blah.. All I know is I'd rather shoot something in myself that came from an fda licensed facility than some ug lab that I have no clue what's in it. My gains speak for themselves. If this forum would let me post pics I'd show ya before and after pics but whatever. Anyway their gear is great.

----------


## NACH3

One thing I didn't not like was they're a-drol... Haven't had any other orals... But there oils are clean and I've had good results... Only used a couple times

----------


## Pohjolainen

Appreciate all the input. Thanks!

----------


## 73rr

Alot of ppl say that they got bunk gear from them. Witch is y I decided not to run that product. 

On the other hand. There some of the ppl that have commented on this thread that I would trust.

----------


## NACH3

> Alot of ppl say that they got bunk gear from them. Witch is y I decided not to run that product. 
> 
> On the other hand. There some of the ppl that have commented on this thread that I would trust.


I think it goes both ways to be honest... I ran em once it was good - but the a-drol I got from them was under a different name/brand... And it wasn't any good... 

Idk what to think of them - many have had good results and others bunk gear like 73 said... Id rather deal with a small(er) UGL if I go that route but that's me(if you find a trustworthy source from one) you'll be pretty well off imo(& experiences thus far) -- don't get me wrong I'd rather HG but who wouldn't!

----------


## texasviper

I just bought 4 bottles of Var, anadrol , test 400 , eq300, some other stuff. Will let you know here soon. Dropped $1300....... hope it's worth it. Please let me know if you have any advice

----------


## almostgone

> I just bought 4 bottles of Var, anadrol, test 400 , eq300, some other stuff. Will let you know here soon. Dropped $1300....... hope it's worth it. Please let me know if you have any advice


Order smaller amounts when you are test driving a new UGL/supplier.

----------


## jstone

> I just bought 4 bottles of Var, anadrol, test 400 , eq300, some other stuff. Will let you know here soon. Dropped $1300....... hope it's worth it. Please let me know if you have any advice


This isnyour second post where you dropped over a g on unknown products. You should try the minimum order first, or if no minimum try a few vials and order big when quality dictates.

----------


## Strongblood

I used WFN Test Prop, Tren , Melanotan 2, GHRP 6, and GTEX NPP. The Test and Tren seemed fine. The Melanotan 2 was strong as heck! I took it exactly as directed for about 6 days and then cut that dose in half, because I got so freaking dark I almost had to change my race. I just started their GHRP 6 and its already making me hungry as hell. The GTEX NPP was dosed at 250mgs. Which was very high mgs for NPP. I still have it. 
I believe their WFN products are good. They claim to be a registered 503b outsourcing facility. If that's true, it would be hard for them to sell substandard products.

----------


## CharlesThe4th

> One thing I didn't not like was they're a-drol... Haven't had any other orals... But there oils are clean and I've had good results... Only used a couple times


I agree. I didn't get good a drol. The dbol was beautiful. Everything else I've got from them has been spot on. That's what I'm currently running. Sust, test e and tren e. wfn checks out

----------


## Mp859

Heard their stuff is giving people infections now. Even a person who works for them told me their stuff is junk now.

----------


## CharlesThe4th

> Heard their stuff is giving people infections now. Even a person who works for them told me their stuff is junk now.


Well, that's what I'm currently on. I'm hoping a leg doesn't fall off!

----------


## Strongblood

I pinned their Test Cyp. and Deca this evening at 5:30pm. At 11:30pm I had a low grade fever. (99.0). Is 6 hours long enough to contract an infection from the injection?

----------


## Mp859

> I pinned their Test Cyp. and Deca this evening at 5:30pm. At 11:30pm I had a low grade fever. (99.0). Is 6 hours long enough to contract an infection from the injection?


 It's long enough for one to start. I would ditch it and keep and eye on the site.

----------


## Mp859

> Well, that's what I'm currently on. I'm hoping a leg doesn't fall off!


 I wouldnt use it anymore. They were sending out dirty gear. Hope everything is ok.

----------


## CharlesThe4th

> I wouldnt use it anymore. They were sending out dirty gear. Hope everything is ok.


I mean it's been 3 weeks, I'm sure if something were to happen it would have happened right?

----------


## Mp859

> I mean it's been 3 weeks, I'm sure if something were to happen it would have happened right?


 Yeah but is there even any hormone in what you are using? Are you getting anything from it?

----------


## NACH3

> I wouldnt use it anymore. They were sending out dirty gear. Hope everything is ok.


I knows rep there and some of the staff were taking the labels and brewing(or not actually) bunk gear, I've ran there deca and cyp and it was great... Although I've just been informed that they're switching labels as it's made in a lab(s'supposedly') ... But as of now lots of dirty gear as MP stated - I'd stay away for a while - they are trying to get back on track tho from what I've heard... Just through the grape vine

----------


## CharlesThe4th

I've had their gear lab maxed before and it was legit. I haven't done that this cycle. I'm running their tren e, sustanon , test e. 3 weeks in and I've got the night sweats (not bad) and irritability. I feel like I'm on tren. I have no question about what I'm running. I can't speak for another batch but what I'm running is good and I have no issues.

----------


## Mp859

It's crap people accept it.

----------


## Strongblood

> I pinned their Test Cyp. and Deca this evening at 5:30pm. At 11:30pm I had a low grade fever. (99.0). Is 6 hours long enough to contract an infection from the injection?


 I think that fever was due to test flu. It was gone when I woke this morning. I don't have any pain at the injection site. I'm almost certain I don't have an infection especially from the shot.

----------


## CharlesThe4th

> It's crap people accept it.


OK you win. It's crap, I'm tossing mine away now because you said so lol

----------


## CharlesThe4th

Sjdjdmdm

----------


## kinetixtrainer

Im using several of their products and have been for awhile. HCG always tests positive. Melanotan 2 is gt2, im beet red with in 30 minutes of pinning. Been running for awhile now to maintain color through winter. Test seem to be good. 

Their prolabs dbol did nothing for me. I did the wfn adrol with test and tren (good blast but toxic). In my opinion orals are iffy with them which is very disappointing. 

Im looking forward to maybe some Anabloicslab testing. I have been using their stuff for close to three years and I have had no infection. Last Tren A I ran had insane pip.

----------


## VMCDEE

> Im using several of their products and have been for awhile. HCG always tests positive. Melanotan 2 is gt2, im beet red with in 30 minutes of pinning. Been running for awhile now to maintain color through winter. Test seem to be good. 
> 
> Their prolabs dbol did nothing for me. I did the wfn adrol with test and tren (good blast but toxic). In my opinion orals are iffy with them which is very disappointing. 
> 
> Im looking forward to maybe some Anabloicslab testing. I have been using their stuff for close to three years and I have had no infection. Last Tren A I ran had insane pip.


I had low test results after cancer treatments. My bud who reps them turned me on to them. First order I went small. Just re supplied. So, far I am very pleased.

----------


## BuildingDan

I finished my first cycle from WFN this week. I have to agree that their anadrol was worthless. But at the end of the day I made solid gains. It is a freaking miracle for a hard-gainer like me. I've worked out on and off for 25 years. Every time I quit due to making lousy progress. This time I am blown away at how my body changed. I already have my second cycle lined up (test E, Test Cyp, tren ) and I'll let you all know if the second time is just as effective as the first.

----------


## gymfu

They used to have quality gear. 

My last order I placed was my entire bulk cycle and spent almost $1k on it. 
It was all under dosed crap. The anadrol was completely fake. 
Test, deca , and tren was weak at best. 

Extremely frustrating this keeps happening with labs. 
They could make mad money by actually making real crap and building a huge reputation. But no, they get greedy and start screwing us. 

Wish to God a rep from there would read this and comment.

----------


## Marsoc

Looks like they got no selection. It's appealing though since it's domestic.

----------


## apex87

> They used to have quality gear. 
> 
> My last order I placed was my entire bulk cycle and spent almost $1k on it. 
> It was all under dosed crap. The anadrol was completely fake. 
> Test, deca , and tren was weak at best. 
> 
> Extremely frustrating this keeps happening with labs. 
> They could make mad money by actually making real crap and building a huge reputation. But no, they get greedy and start screwing us. 
> 
> Wish to God a rep from there would read this and comment.


************************************************** ************************************

I'm new to this game and only using as self administered TRT since my GP has no interest at all in recognizing border line low T, but with all the low T symptoms. I turned to WFN and purchased two vials of Test Cyp along with 3 bottles of HCG . This was in August; everything started off great and I noticed nice results, no complaints at all. I used one vial complete and accidently dropped and broke the second vial after using less than a third. So I went back to WFN to reorder, the first Test Cyp I bought was WFN branded, for my reorder I picked some other brand which I don't recall at the moment and it showed "in-stock" after four days and no shipping tracking info I contacted WFN to see what was up. Firstly you can't reach anyone on the phone, I used their live chat feature, the rep was rude and finally said that the product I bought is not even carried by them... I then selected the WFN brand and was due a credit from the non WFN branded items. took 18 days to get a credit with four days of live chat sessions. The Test Cyp did arrive in about 3-4 days with a updated looking label compared to the first order I received. From the get go on the second order I've had painful injection site issues, loss of muscle mass, increase of mid section fat and weird cold/flu/infection symptoms. It wasn't until I read some of the posts in this thread that I connected the cold/flu like syptoms to the Test Cyp. I should of dosed yesterday but I thought to eliminate that and see if I begin feeling better, should know in a couple days. 

The way the rep behaved during our live chat sessions I came away thinking there must be some serious internal company problems going on. He gave me his cell number and a code to use for discount "bader10" his name is B. Alaskari. 

Just added that last bit of info to show my story is real, I'm not here to bad mouth WFN without being a real customer and having a true complaint.

----------


## jaysath

I had horrible feeling about them bro I would stay away.

I purchased
test enanthate x2
eqx 2

small enough sample order: horrible horrible pain upon injection. Like primo x1000. After sterilizing the gear (stupid order I know) there was no pain. I threw the bottles away. If it looks too good to be true it probably is bro. do more research.. good luck!

----------


## songdog

200mg prop is going too make some men CRY  :Smilie:

----------


## Strongblood

I think it's safe to say that WFN has just about ran it course. I seriously can't believe they haven't been shut down by now anyway.

----------


## angelo212

The got raided today in Miami. I put he link here but it said it was SPAM and wouldn't let me.

----------


## Sh0tsf1red

Heard these guys got raided

----------


## xxRJ45xx

They are no more... 
Search "Iron Addicts" in google news. It is directly related to WFN.

----------


## LEFTY46

> I was searching around in my area last looking for other options so I don't have all my eggs in one basket and came across this stuff. Took one bottle of prop from WFN and it seemed to be a good product. Also had a friend of mine's GF took some of there Anavar and it seemed to be a good product as well. Opinions would be greatly appreciated........


Wfn is no more.. They have been arrested and shut down.

----------

